# X-Org 7.0+ATI Radeon

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

   Antes de ayer actualizé el sistema y me actualizó las X. Hasta aquí todo perfecto. La sorpresa ha sido ver que he tenido que instalar los ati-driver (última versión estable) cuando antes funcionaba con el driver del kernel.

Una vez instalado el driver y cambiar 4 cosas en el xorg.conf, arrancan las X y van de muerte. Ok. Hasta aquí genial, pero lo divertido es ver que al salir de las X se cuelga el PC y en el monitor me aparece una pantalla muy sicodélica de colorines.

La pregunta es si esto es debido al frame-buffer (utilizo el vesa-tng) o si hay alguna manera de solucionarlo sin tener que sacar el frame-buffer y el boot-splash. Gracias.

----------

## darkevil

a mi me pasa igual, es por el dri que trae ati-drivers, y al final se me cuelga el sistema. Si uso el driver del kernel y el dri de este me dice ke no tiene soporte para mi tarjeta. Asi que ando por este mundo con este equipo y sin aceleracion.  :Mad: 

Es una mobility radeon xpress 200m 128mg. Tengo un compaq presario V5079 con un amd64.

----------

## b4nsh33

yo tambien tengo una radeon express 200 y a mi no me pasa nada, me pasaba cuando tenia xorg6, como se si uso el dri del kernel?, supongo que si ya que tengo la linea load dri en la parte de modules del xorg.conf, podrias mostrar el tuyo para comparar?

----------

## aj2r

Pues probad con la última versión de los ati-drivers, la 8.26.18. De todas formas ¿son PCI-EXPRESS? Si es así y usáis la versión que os he dicho , es conveniente que pongáis en vuestro xorg.conf en la sección Device

```
        Option      "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
```

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola a2jr:

    Mi ATI es una Radeon 8200 SE, una PCI de toda la vida. Por lo que he visto, parece q el framebuffer no tiene mucho q ver con el cuelgue. Desde las Xs puedo ir a consola con Cntrl+Alt+Fn sin problemas y volver a las Xs. El problema está al salir de las X... podría ser culpa de la DRI?

----------

## darkevil

b4nsh33, ejecuta en una consola desde las Xs 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

si tienes el dri activao saldra YES. ¿que drivers usa, radeon o fglrx?

No pongo el log completo xke no sale bien formateao cuando le doy a enviar

```

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5955)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xc0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

.......

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=64512K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 64512 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

```

esta es la parte que da el error, supongo que no me da soporte, pero no se porque. tengo activado ahora mismo 128 compartida.

alguna idea  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo tengo un problema con mi Radeon 9200.

Cuando incio las X, me pone la tarjeta en modo AGP 4X:

```
Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

Jul 13 11:41:27 [kernel] [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
```

Si añado la linea

Option "AGPMode" "8"

en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Entonces lo pone en modo 8X:

```

Jul 16 15:06:15 [kernel] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0: 

Jul 16 15:06:15 [kernel] [drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] agpgart: X tried to set rate=x12. Setting to AGP3 x8 mode.

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

Jul 16 15:06:16 [kernel] [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

pero... cuando se pone en modo 8X al rato se cuelgan totalmente las X (o la tarjeta). No se puede matar las x con <control><alt><retroceso>. No se puede cambiar a una consola de texto mediante <control><alt><funcion>. Sin embargo, si intento entrar por ssh desde otro ordenador SÍ entra.

No parece problema de hardware, porque en Windows no se cuelga y dice estar en modo AGP 8X.

Además, dice que carga el microcódigo para un chip R200, cuando la radeon 9200 usa un chip r280:

```
SUPPORTED HARDWARE

       The radeon driver supports PCI and AGP video cards based on the following  ATI

       chips

       R100        Radeon 7200

       RV100       Radeon 7000(VE), M6

       RS100       Radeon IGP320(M)

       RV200       Radeon 7500, M7

       RS200       Radeon IGP330(M)/IGP340(M)

       R200        Radeon 8500, 9100, FireGL 8800/8700

       RV250       Radeon 9000, M9

       R280        Radeon 9200

       R300        Radeon 9700PRO/9700/9500PRO/9500, FireGL X1/Z1

```

¿Quizá por eso se cuelga?

El man radeon no aclara mucho, porque dice que: 

```
Option "AGPMode" "integer"

              Set AGP data transfer rate.  (used only when DRI is enabled)

              1      -- x1 (default)

              2      -- x2

              4      -- x4

              others -- invalid
```

¿No está soportado oficialmente el modo 8X? ¿o la página man no está actualizada?

¿ideas?

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

    Para los q se están como yo, que se les cuelga el PC al salir de las X, parece ser que el problema viene del fglrx. Este fin de semana he estado haciendo pruebas con la última versión estable del kernel y resulta q no se compila el fglrx... peta de mala manera y por consiguiente no se carga al arrancar y puedes salir de las X sin problemas. 

     Supongo q tendremos q esperar a una nueva versión o release o que los desarrolladores del driver libre lo pongan al día para q no de problemas con la nuevas versión de las X.

     Ah! otra cosa. Parece ser que los drivers son "selectivos"... según con q targeta no dan ningún tipo de problema (en el portátil tengo una Mobility Radeon 9700 y no se cuelga al salir), pero con las Ati Radeon 9200 petan...

----------

## pcmaster

¿Con las 9200 petan? Dímelo a mí, que tengo un Pentium III con una 9200 SE y con los últimos drivers no hay forma.

El PC del que hablaba antes tiene una 9200 (NO es la versión SE) y uso los drivers de las Xorg (libres).

----------

## pacho2

Ninguna versión del driver fglrx funciona con la ATI 9200??

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## VeritisQuo

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Ninguna versión del driver fglrx funciona con la ATI 9200??
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la información

 

Hola pacho2. Sí funcionan con la Radeon 9200 y la 9200SE.  El año pasado estube tirando con los ati-drivers en el PC donde tengo la Radeon 9200 sin ningún problema; pero luego me pasé a los drivers libres pq iban mejor para la aceleración 3D. Hasta ahora que han sacado la versión nueva de las X y el driver libre parece que no le gusta  :Sad: 

----------

## pacho2

Ah

Yo es que tengo acceso a una maquina con un antiguo mandrake 10.0 (Xfree 4.3) en el que, en su día, fue completamente imposible hacer que funcionasen los drivers de ATI. Ahora está con el radeon y el DRI (del antiguo xfree 4.3), que no tienen un gran rendimiento. Como la próxima instalación en esa maquina va a ser gentoo, estaría interesado en saber cómo esta el soporte de esa tarjeta  :Wink:  (menos mal que ahora compro sólo nvidia  :Smile: )

Saludos y gracias

----------

